# 4 blade prop for a 1994 Johnson v90... suggestions?



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

I am in the process of re-powering my 17ft. Renegade Skate. (has a tunnel) I blew up my super-reliable ;D 50 Force motor about a month ago. A friend from church had an old bass boat lying around with a 1994 Johnson 90. It has an old aluminum prop on it. I'm thinking I want to get a 4 blade prop that will bite better when the motor is jacked up. I don't know where to start with pitch, etc. Any suggestions? I was thinking of a Renegade 4 blade prop. I think I could get one for about 100- if I look around some, but I dunno if that's a good idea or not. Thanks, any help is appreciated.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, I've poked around some and got some things figured out a bit. What I've come up with for prop size is 13 1/2 to 14in prop at a 17, 19, 0r 20 pitch. WOT range is 5000 to 5500 on my outboard, so I am shooting for 5250... What research I've done on 4 blade props has sold me on one of them, instead of a three blade. My overall top speed may change some, but hole shot will increase, and enable me to run my outboard higher up with my jack plate., and get on plane with lower RPMs. Now I'm looking for a lower unit with a low water pickup for a 1994 Johnson v90. I may order one from Bobs Machine shop and install it myself.


----------

